# Hacked another one together



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I had a small plinker-sized fork and some bits of wood lying around on my bench so, since I'm still learning about different glues and stuff, I thought I'd mess around a bit.
I Tried to put a palm swell on a fork that was just too small for one -- and I wasn't too artistic about it either, ha ha.








The egg-shaped thing on the handle is black cherry and the fork tips are red oak.









Tips are pinned down into the forks about one inch with finish nails, using 2-part epoxy.

The palm swell was ridiculous because it still didn't fill the hollow of my palm -- therefore useless.









BUT! I learned something. If I put the fork in my left hand (I don't shoot that way myself), it provided a nice comfy purchase for my fingers, better, I think, than finger grooves because it's not so personalized and could be taken advantage of by any left holder. So now I don't call it a palm swell. I call it an "egg", and I think it's a pretty fine way to make wee plinkers more grippy (if not kinda ugly).

















You should try an egg on your little forks . . . unless you're worried about the cholesterol.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice idea, and I do love eggs!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks comfortable and packable. I like eggs too, over easy please.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Dayhiker, FYI try making a mockup with FIMO or Sculpey Clay, dust wood with baby powder wrap clay mold, peel off carefully and bake.

Get measurements and copy to wood.

Will fit perfect with Natural or Board Cut slingshot.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

egg?.. are you stealing my egg stuf???
















just kidding... I love that pregnant fork!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> egg?.. are you stealing my egg stuf???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the baby looks like one of yours, Chaneke! Haha!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I did the same thing, put a palm swell on a small frame and it just didn't look good and it didn't work. Turned it around and use the swell as a finger grip and it feels good and shoots very accurately. Unfortunately, it's still a little bit ugly.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty cool DH, an egg now and then wouldn't hurt!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

dayhiker they all cant be works of art. does it fire yes have you learnt anything yes so i think you have been successful in what time you put into that little fork so all in all you had a good day
polecat


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks good to me DH, looks like that would give a fine grip..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice DH!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, everyone.
@ Polecat: Yes, I did learn and it does shoot pretty nicely, too. So all is not lost. You are so right, they all can't be works of art.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great job dh ! What bands are on it?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

0.04 Latex, half-inch straight cut, McKee


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Big BIll, you make those naturals sing Bud! Nice!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks awesome!

-Restita


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

It actually looks like it fits your hand really well. Nice job.


----------

